
Humanized  Weblog: Command Line for the Common Man: The Command Line Comeback - brett
http://www.humanized.com/weblog/2007/02/24/your_grandmothers_command_line_the_command_line_co/
======
brett
The part about 30boxes and Google Calendar's quick add features brings the
point together: "The quick-add feature doesn't even really feel like an
interface, which is the highest compliment an interface can get: the better an
interface is, the less it's noticed."

Clearly many tasks will be more efficient if you can convince people to type
instead of clicking around a bunch. The trick is setting it up in such a way
that what they have to type is completely intuitive. Almost as if they are
typing out what they want done in natural language.

